# 20 meter shooting 21 points



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Weather calmed down late afternoon so took the opportunity here is the result.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Now that is some outrageous shooting!!! When I look at something that far away, my slingshot hits my pocket! Congratulations.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Well done!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Ain't nothing wrong with that Hawk!!!!!! Flatband


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

nice shooting, perfect form!


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

WOW, with the wind blowing even! Great shooting!


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Not bad at all mate, hrawk is posting me some targets soon, can't wait to join the fun!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Very nice!
That's going to be tough to beat! I'll be back at it on Tuesday.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

M_J said:


> Very nice!
> That's going to be tough to beat! I'll be back at it on Tuesday.


Good luck M.j. it seems someone else is going to join in the fun yeah. surprised Beanflip is not on to it I have not seen any posts from him for a while.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

It's probably pretty cold where he is.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I fogot to print targets AGAIN! But once we implement the home made targets I bet more people will join.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

NaturalFork said:


> I fogot to print targets AGAIN! But once we implement the home made targets I bet more people will join.


Looking forward to that


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

M_J said:


> I fogot to print targets AGAIN! But once we implement the home made targets I bet more people will join.


Looking forward to that [/quote]

Of course they will be printable too.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Very consistant shooting Hawk, well done Bud.
Philly


----------

